# Touchpad 64gb dual core 1.5ghz on ebay



## Ozzmuss (Aug 24, 2011)

The only one out there... and before you call BS google it. It is real and very rare.

Ozz:grin3:


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm the high bidder.. for the moment...


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

Linkitydoo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Touchpad...=US_Tablets&hash=item45fcac7dcd#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

That's a rare find. Good luck.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Bet the reserve is >$500


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"ERIFNOMI said:


> Bet the reserve is >$500


I don't doubt it.
His reserve I bet is closer to $1000, considering the fire storm right now.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Why isn't there an actual picture of it?


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Why isn't there an actual picture of it?


yes, at least a real picture of the box if they don't want to open it up.


----------



## arsenic1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

its like the panda colored veer black border with white edge and back you can see it on the French HP site they retailed for around 800 us dollars on release but dropped to 250 during the fire sale fyi


----------



## Ozzmuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I am not sure why people think a picture of the box makes it real or not. I have 10 32gb 1 64gb 2 16gb all new and in the box. I sell HP for a living on the business side not consumer side. I was able to work a deal with the largest us distributor and they shipped me the units on Monday. They are in my office but I am out of town on business until Friday so I am not jumping through hoops to get pictures. The 64gb was 1 of 3 the distributor had and in fact there were only 200 in the USA. I was lucky to get 1. I tried to get 50 32gb but was only able to secure my 10 :-(

I have had a16gb in hand since early June as a dealer demo. My opinion is the o/s is much better than others and if someone could run android in a webs window... This thing would quicly come back to life. The hardware is a yawner ( except maybe the 64gb 1.5ghz model) there is just nothing that makes it stand out but it is a solid tpad.

Inside scoop on why they dropped it from someone at HP. The palm employees could not make a transition to HP and the new CEO told them to stop making excuses and get the product on track or else. Their response was HP spent 1billion on Palm they will not kill it.... Guess what! The HP CEO means what he says no matter what the cost. If I worked for HP I would buckle down or sharpen my resume.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool!

FYI the processor in the 64GB is the same as the one in the 16 and 32GB models. They are just running it faster in the 64GB model, which you can do easy enough with the software on the 16/32gb models.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Thed said:


> Linkitydoo
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Touchpad...=US_Tablets&hash=item45fcac7dcd#ht_500wt_1156


Here's a good deal http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-SIX-6-H...10734480638?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item19c84a14fe

How can this guy be a trusted seller ?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Ozzmuss said:


> I am not sure why people think a picture of the box makes it real or not.


It's called proof, it's 2011. If they can post an auction on eBay, they can take a picture of something that they have in their possession.


----------



## Ozzmuss (Aug 24, 2011)

So if I post a photo of your mother with a flying saucer that is proof your an alien? Seriously? A photo on the Internet makes it real? Keep in mind it is 2011. Feel free not to bid on any of the items I have on eBay just incase they are not real.


----------



## arsenic1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

its real. If you just google search you would see that. Although not many made it to us soil before the fire sale. And yes running stable at 1.7ghz is no problem once you take the chains off the processor that HP had put on. The 32gb I am typing this on runs it np. Also apologize for the poor formatting since im doing this from touchpad .


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is, mine is running at 1.7ghz.


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

If they just included an SD card slot in these giant tablets no one would really care about internal storage. $100 more for an extra 16GB? I can get a huge SD card for $100.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

designgears said:


> I don't see what the big deal is, mine is running at 1.7ghz.


 This one is not overclocked and running stock I would assume.


----------



## x-kid (Jul 15, 2011)

i was able to get one from costcentral for $250 plus shipping. ups should be delivering it to me on 9/1. i was looking for a 32gb tp when i saw the deal posted on slickdeals and decided to jump on it thinking that i wouldn't be able to find a tp for myself. now i'm kind of glad i did because it actually shipped out to me.


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> This one is not overclocked and running stock I would assume.


It probably is OC'd. Not far from the 1.2ghx in most models to 1.5ghz. They probably left alot of headroom on the 1.2 clockspeed for things like this.

end of line.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

if you want more storage get Box (50 GB free)


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

"Ozzmuss said:


> I am not sure why people think a picture of the box makes it real or not. I have 10 32gb 1 64gb 2 16gb all new and in the box. I sell HP for a living on the business side not consumer side. I was able to work a deal with the largest us distributor and they shipped me the units on Monday. They are in my office but I am out of town on business until Friday so I am not jumping through hoops to get pictures. The 64gb was 1 of 3 the distributor had and in fact there were only 200 in the USA. I was lucky to get 1. I tried to get 50 32gb but was only able to secure my 10 :-(
> 
> I have had a16gb in hand since early June as a dealer demo. My opinion is the o/s is much better than others and if someone could run android in a webs window... This thing would quicly come back to life. The hardware is a yawner ( except maybe the 64gb 1.5ghz model) there is just nothing that makes it stand out but it is a solid tpad.
> 
> Inside scoop on why they dropped it from someone at HP. The palm employees could not make a transition to HP and the new CEO told them to stop making excuses and get the product on track or else. Their response was HP spent 1billion on Palm they will not kill it.... Guess what! The HP CEO means what he says no matter what the cost. If I worked for HP I would buckle down or sharpen my resume.


removed... answered my own question


----------

